# حمل الفلم العربى عن" تصنيع الهيدروجين من اكواب الاستلس استيل"



## ابوعبد الله المصرى (7 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ولله الحمد جربه تصنيع الهيدروجين بواسطه اكواب الاستلس استيل 
وقمت بتصوير الفلم 
وهذة هى رابطه الفلم
http://www.uparab.com/files/RUVN-CqvbdASAzYw.rar
حملوا الفلم وقولو اية اللممكن اضيفة الكمية مش قد كدة ازاى ازود 
لمزيد من التفاصيل راجع هذة الرابطه
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t97628-3.html

ومن يستطع رفعه على اليوتيوب ياريت ترفعوة فشلت فر رفعه عدة مرات 
انشروه عسى يكون بداية موفقه وفاتحه خير 
السلام عليكم​


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (15 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم اخى الكريم 

والله شئ يفرح مثل تلك التجارب من الشباب العربي 

ولتعلم ان مشوار الالف ميل يبداء بخطوة 

وان شاء الله تعالى تصل الى ابعد وافضل ما تتوقعه

وبالنسبة للرابط هذا اشتغل معى تمام
*الرابطه
http://www.uparab.com/files/RUVN-CqvbdASAzYw.rar

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t97628-3.html


وكمية الغاز معقولة بالنسبة للبور سبلاي وان كانت تتضاعف فى التعديلات التالية 
*
1= التوصيل ببطارية سيارة 
لشدة الامبير العالى بها 

2= استخدام دائرة الرنين 

3= نوع القلوى او الحامض المستخدم كا الكترولود 

===


والان اسمح لى ان اكشف عن بعض الاسرار  اللتى لن تجدها بسهولة على صفحات الانترنت

الاول 

ان البعض قد استخدم الاحماض العضوية فى التحليل الكهربي
وضاعفت الغاز الى 500% 


لاحتوائها على HO OH OHH COOH 
وهى منتج رخيص وسهل التصنيع

الثانى 

ان المخترع دانيال دنجل الفلبينى والذى حول سيارة التاكسي الخاص به الى العمل على الماء 100% لمدة 30 سنه كما ذكر فى لقاءاته التلفزيونية 

قد قال انه استخدم كهرباء بطارية السيارة الDC للحصول على كهرباء ال AC ثم استخدم كويل للحصول على كهرباء الAC لنشغيل وحدة تحليل الماء 

فهل فهمت الفرق والمقصود من هذا ؟؟؟

الثالث

ان العالم استانلى ماير صاحب دائرة الرنين الشهيرة لتحليل الماء قد ظهر فى احد تجاربه مستخدم محرك كهربي 220 فولت لادارة دينامو سيارة مثبت بجوارة للحصول على كهرباء مثل كهرباء السيارة 12فولت و50 امبير 

ولكن السر ستجده فى تلك السلاك اللتى اخرجها من داخل الدينامو خوالى 6 اسلاك لتغذية وحدة التحليل
لاحظ ان ديناموا السيارة له عدد 3 ملفات متداخلة ينتج عنها كهرباء الAC 

فما السر فى ال6 اسلاك وليس ال3 اسلاك 

ان سئلت فنى كهرباء سيارت سيوضح لك السر 

ومن هنا بدائ لديه فكرة دائرة الرنين

ولكن ليست هى الاساس فقد قدمها ليصرف الانظار عن سر اختراعه 


فهمت حاجة ؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (15 ديسمبر 2008)

شاهد هذا الفلم لموتسكل او فيسبا تعمل على نفس الخلية من تايلاند 
وان كانت اصغر من خليتك 
*Thailand, RSTDC : Work Shop on Watercar(10)*


http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=zHtHwttWtJI&feature=channel_page


http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=zHtHwttWtJI&feature=channel_page


----------



## aissa39 (3 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله اخي الفاضل ابو عبد الله المصري هلا دليتني من اين اتيت بذالك الائيناء الذي وضعة فيه الكوب انا دورة عنو في السوق ولم اجده ابدا هل يوجد مكان مخصص لبيعه وارجو من الله الصحة والعافيا


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (3 مارس 2009)

aissa39 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله اخي الفاضل ابو عبد الله المصري هلا دليتني من اين اتيت بذالك الائيناء الذي وضعة فيه الكوب انا دورة عنو في السوق ولم اجده ابدا هل يوجد مكان مخصص لبيعه وارجو من الله الصحة والعافيا




فلتر ماء الشرب 

يستخدم فارغ


----------



## قندس (8 مارس 2009)

شكرا موضوع كتير حلو يسلموا يا أخي


----------



## ابوعبد الله المصرى (9 مارس 2009)

aissa39 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله اخي الفاضل ابو عبد الله المصري هلا دليتني من اين اتيت بذالك الائيناء الذي وضعة فيه الكوب انا دورة عنو في السوق ولم اجده ابدا هل يوجد مكان مخصص لبيعه وارجو من الله الصحة والعافيا


 اليلام عليكم الاشياء التى بالكوب هى شريط لاسق قوى اللصق ولفيت بيه مقدة ومؤخرة الكوب ووضعت فى بداخلها ما يسمى بالشريك الكهربى يعنى تروح للكهربائى وقله ادينى كيس ترامل كبير
وربنا معاك وسؤالى للاخ مبتدأ اذا تنجح تجربة الاكواب وتتعالج مشكله السلك اللى بيسخن
السلام عليكم


----------



## aissa39 (14 مارس 2009)

بارك الله فيك اخي ولكن كمية الغاز الناتج كم والفولد الذي تستخدمه كم ...
ولكن لماذا ترتفع حرارة الاسلاك الكهربائية واكرر شكري لك..


----------



## aissa39 (14 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم هلا وضحتلي اكثر عن كيس ترامل كبير او صورة توضح اكثر وجزااك الله خيرا


----------



## ابوعبد الله المصرى (19 مارس 2009)

روح لمحل الادوات الكهربية وقل له عاوز كيس ترامل او رابط كهربى


----------



## ابوعبد الله المصرى (19 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم اسف الترمله هى الحلقة اللى انا لاصقها بالكباية عشان نمرر فيها المسمار 
ودى مش بالكيس لا بالوحدة اما اللى بالكيس وممكن بالواحدة هى الرابط الكهربى والله اعلم


----------



## ابوعبد الله المصرى (19 مارس 2009)

خذ هذة الرابطه وشوف الصور

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t97628-3.html





http://www.up-00.com/bzfiles/1SP96837.jpg









http://www.up-00.com/bzfiles/xnp96837.jpg


----------



## kareemegypt2 (13 ديسمبر 2009)

*ارجوا الافاده*

السلام عليكم 

انا طالب في بكالريوس هندسه جامعه حلوان وارجوا الافاده في بعض النقاط الخاصه في مشروع تخرجي

المشروع عبارده عن تحبلب المياه للاستخلاص غاز الهيدروجين

عن طريق استعمال خلايا الفوتو فولتك لتحويل ضوء الشمس الي كهرباء واستخدام هذه الكهرباء في تحليل المياه الي اكسجين وهيدروجين

والمشكله هيه


تصميم التانك الخاص بالتحليل

ابعاده وشكله مواد التصنيع المستخدمه
الاملاح التي سوف توضع في المياه ماهو نوع الملح المناسب

وهلي سوف يتم زياده نسبه الملح بعد تحليل المياه ان النسبه ستظل ثابته

ولو نسبه الملح في المياه تقل فاين يذهب هذا الملح

واريد ان اعرف حجم التاك لاحدد عدد خلايا الفوتوا فولتك التي يجب استخدمها

علما بننا لا نريد كميه كبيره من الهيدروجين
بل كميه صغيره تدل علي نجاح المشروع

وبما اني تخصص مكيانيكا قوي فانا ضعيف بعض الشيء في الكهرباء

ولقد علمت ان الامبير يزيد بشده عند تحللي المياه

فا ما هيه حلول هذا المشكله حتي تتحمل الاسلاك

وعلي اي اسا سوف يتم تحديد كميه الكهرباء المستخدمه للتحليل 

ارجوا الافاده وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## abuqasm (18 فبراير 2010)

كيف توصل النت من لاب توب به نت لا سلكي إلى آخر ديسك توب بالصور


----------



## abuqasm (18 فبراير 2010)

كيف توصل النت بين جهازين احدهما لاب تب به نت لاسلكي والآخر دسك تب ليس به وير لس 
بدي اوصل من اللاب تب الى الدسك تب 
اريد شرح بالتفصيل مع الصور لاني لا اعرف شي بالشبكات والنت


----------



## abuqasm (18 فبراير 2010)

كيف توصل النت بين جهازين احدهما لاب تب به نت لاسلكي والآخر دسك تب ليس به وير لس 
بدي اوصل من اللاب تب الى الدسك تب 
اريد شرح بالتفصيل مع الصور لاني لا اعرف شي بالشبكات والنت 
الرد وين............................


----------



## ابو عزام f16 (1 مارس 2010)

الهيدرجين ليس وقود في المستقبيل القريب يالايثانول


----------



## abo2010 (4 سبتمبر 2010)

أخي وحبيبي مبتدأ لينوكس لو تكرمت انت وكل الاخوة ان ترفعو ا المقاطع او اي رابطة على غير اليوتيوب لانو محجوووب عندنا لو تكرمتو مع جزيل الشكر لكم جميعا


----------



## ميجان2 (27 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة لكل الاحبة اهل الاسلام وتحية لاهل الزمة 
انا مهندس إلكترونيات واود ان اخبركم بحبى الشديد للسلوك المتبع هنا فى المنتدى الجم الجميل الملىء بالخبرات والهمم العالية 
وانا كانت لى تجربة 
فى انتاج الهيدروجين 
وهى انى اتيت بزجاجة منالبلاستيل ووضعت بها قطع من ورق اللف للمأكولات الالمونيوم 
ثم وضعت عليها مقدار قليل من مادة Hcl حمض الكلوريد المخفف واغلقت الزجاجة 
فوجدت الزجاجة قد انتفخت وولد بها حرارة كبيرة واصبحت كالبلونة وانا كنت غامرها فى حوض ماء 
ثم لاحظت ان الزجاجة قد انفجرت تمام وعلمت ان اتحاد اللومنيوم مع الحمض ولد غاز الهيدروجين


----------



## COCl2 (29 ديسمبر 2010)

خود كاسة مي وذوب فقيها ملح طعام عادي 
خود شاحن موبايل و قص السلك و عري السلك السالب و الموجب
خود مسمارين حديد ولف السلك الموجب على مسمار و السالب على مسمار
وصل الشحن بالكهرباء
اغمس القطبين بالمحلول
الهيدروجين بيطلع من القطب السالب و صدا الحديد عند الموجب


----------

